# MR OLYMPIA 2008 - this weekend



## halsinden (Sep 25, 2008)

http://www.mrolympia.com/

stoked, so i am. 

beth & i will be heading to our ex-flatmate's place in buckinghamshire to watch the footage being broadcast over the web on his sodding great big flatscreen TV. i've been looking forward to this for ages...

as much as i'd love to say that jay cutler will of course win it again this year, it's doubtful. victor martinez has dropped behind a little in recent months, but my hopes are still on phil 'the gift' heath to surprise us all. plus i'd love to see dennis wolf rank higher this year, he's a monster.

H


----------



## darren (Sep 25, 2008)

I find bodybuilding to that extreme just... bizarre and freakish.


----------



## Zak1233 (Sep 25, 2008)

darren said:


> I find bodybuilding to that extreme just... bizarre and freakish.



i agree, its so unatural and retarded lookin, like they've had their faces PS'd onto genetically modified bodies


----------



## -K4G- (Sep 26, 2008)

Hopefully Johnnie Jackson will get a better placing this year. He's so underrated.


----------



## halsinden (Sep 26, 2008)

-K4G- said:


> Hopefully Johnnie Jackson will get a better placing this year. He's so underrated.



hmm, ok. jackson's good, don't get me wrong, but he hasn't really brought anything 'new' (as it were) to the table for a while. people like heath, martinez... they've all shown change & progress.

i do see partly what you mean though.

H


----------



## Alex (Sep 26, 2008)

Ronnie is competing this year? Thought he was past his prime already?

Have fun watching this year's Mr. O, halsinden. It's been a while for me.


----------



## halsinden (Sep 26, 2008)

Alex said:


> Ronnie is competing this year? Thought he was past his prime already?
> 
> Have fun watching this year's Mr. O, halsinden. It's been a while for me, stopped following when Dorian lost.




ronnie's competing? i sincerely hope not. i wasn't aware that he was after last year's rather tearful retirement. nah, that man never had my full support, strong as he is.

got myself dorian's 'blood & guts' video, that's just amazing. he's a beast when he trains.

H


----------



## Alex (Sep 28, 2008)

1 Dexter Jackson
2 Jay Cutler
3 Phil Heath
4 Dennis Wolf
5 Toney Freeman
6 Melvin Anthony
7 Silvio Samuel
8 Dennis James
9 Moe Elmoussawi
10 Gustavo Badell

Wow, surprised Jay Cutler lost!


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 28, 2008)

Do they televise these? I've been getting into this stuff as of late, and i was hoping to find any information on it, and have seen little to none outside of it mentioned here. (Granted,i havent googled it )


----------



## Alex (Sep 28, 2008)

Not that I know of. There are a few videos on YouTube but none of the finals, though. Here's one I watched recently:


----------



## halsinden (Sep 29, 2008)

Alex said:


> 1 Dexter Jackson
> 2 Jay Cutler
> 3 Phil Heath
> 4 Dennis Wolf
> ...



i was very surprised cutler lost the title, and actually very disappointed that it was to dexter. had martinez have been in the running though, he'd definitely have won (whether that's good or bad).

i am *hugely* pleased for phil heath, coming in at his debut and getting 3rd is brilliant, especially behind the man who mentored him. wolf was on top form but really needs to bring something out the bag next year, i think he's got top potential still.

H


----------



## Korbain (Sep 29, 2008)

damn. makes me wonder why even bother going to the gym. Look at those guys! lol Machines!! Cut to perfection, well some haha


----------



## -K4G- (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow Jay lost? Thats a surprise. Damn Johnnie Jackson not even in top 10.

After watching the vid Alex posted Jay's abs seem to be asymmetric compared to Dex's.


----------

